# XENYX 502 vs XENYX 802



## slow.junk (Sep 25, 2009)

I was looking at the necessary components to begin measuring my system and saw that the recommended mic preamp is the XENYX 802. I was browsing Behringer's website and came across the XENYX 502 which appears to be able to do the things we need. The price is also $15 less. Is there any reason that the 802 is specifically recommended over the 502? Is it because of the highlighted text below in the 802's description?


XENYX 502

Premium 5-Input 2-Bus Mixer with XENYX Mic Preamp and British EQ

- Premium ultra low-noise, high headroom analog mixer 
- State-of-the-art XENYX Mic Preamp comparable to stand-alone boutique preamps 
- Neo-classic "British" 2-band EQ for warm and musical sound 
- Main mix, stereo CD/tape plus separate headphone outputs 
- CD/tape inputs assignable to headphone output or main mix outputs 
- High-quality components and exceptionally rugged construction ensure long life 
- Conceived and designed by BEHRINGER Germany

XENYX 802

Premium 8-Input 2-Bus Mixer with XENYX Mic Preamps and British EQs

- Premium ultra low-noise, high headroom analog mixer 
- 2 state-of-the-art XENYX Mic Preamps comparable to stand-alone boutique preamps 
- Neo-classic "British" 3-band EQs for warm and musical sound 
- 1 post fader FX send per channel for external FX devices 
*- 1 stereo aux return for FX applications or as separate stereo input *
- Main mix outputs plus separate control room, phones and stereo CD/tape outputs 
- CD/tape inputs assignable to main mix or control room/phones outputs 
- High-quality components and exceptionally rugged construction ensure long life 
- Conceived and designed by BEHRINGER Germany

EDIT: Nevermind, it looks like the Main mix outputs are all that is necessary??? This is all very confusing! Haha.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Is there any reason that the 802 is specifically recommended over the 502?


Yes there is. IIR, the 502 does not have phantom power. That's a must-have in order to use the recommended measurement microphone.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## slow.junk (Sep 25, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Yes there is. IIR, the 502 does not have phantom power. That's a must-have in order to use the recommended measurement microphone.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Hi Wayne,

It appears that the 502 model does indeed have +48v Phantom Power. It is on their site here just below the image of the product:

(Unfortunately I'm too new to be allowed to post links)

"And with the new addition of +48 V phantom power, the possibilities are even greater."


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> It appears that the 502 model does indeed have +48v Phantom Power


Interesting, yet they still show the 502 without the phantom on/off switch and light in the photograph.

But, it does say they've added it (something that should have been done long ago).

I nominate Dave to purchase one and verify if it actually has phantom voltage.

brucek


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

brucek said:


> I nominate Dave to purchase one and verify if it actually has phantom voltage.
> brucek


:rofl:Nice...

Just make sure they have a return policy in case it doesn't operate so well...


----------



## puneet_dh (Feb 6, 2009)

Has anybody verified if 502 can be used instead of 802?
This will save me couple of dollars.
Thanks
Puneet


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

puneet_dh said:


> Has anybody verified if 502 can be used instead of 802?
> This will save me couple of dollars.
> Thanks
> Puneet


I wouldn't risk it. Behringer is a hit/miss company. Stick the models known to be good.


----------



## rvsixer (Oct 19, 2008)

puneet_dh said:


> Has anybody verified if 502 can be used instead of 802?
> This will save me couple of dollars.
> Thanks
> Puneet


Yes. The website had all the necessary info (current model has phantom power, how it functions, there is no phantom power switch or indicator, etc) for me to make the purchase. Works great contrary to some of the incorrect info being posted here :T .


----------



## klinemj (May 18, 2010)

I just got a 502 and the box says it has phantom power but there's no switch for it & nothing in the manual says how to activate it.

I also checked Behringer's website and can't find any info there. I e-mailed Behringer but have not yet heard back. Meanwhile, one thing I found on the web seems to indicate that the XLR input automatically has phantom power, so I presume I just plug the mic in there and it works.

Is that right?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## rvsixer (Oct 19, 2008)

Yes just plug it in. And stick to the manual's warning to not plug an unbalanced XLR mic into the input :R.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> the XLR input automatically has phantom power, so I presume I just plug the mic in there and it works.
> 
> Is that right?


Yup, that's it. :T The switch on the other mixers turns the PP on and off; with the 502 it's always on.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes, new 502's have phantom power that is always on, that should work just fine for you, as other people here have used them with no known problems.


----------



## mosfet (Jan 28, 2012)

I have the 502 and one problem I have with it is that I must turn the main mix volume up in order to turn up volume on the headphones (unless the signal is coming in through the CD/Tape input). I would like to be able to turn up the headphone volume for signals coming through the regular line inputs without having to turn up the main mix volume. I'm wondering the the 802 allows this? Does anyone know because I can't seem to find an answer to this anywhere online. Thanks.


----------



## Muras.mg (Mar 17, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> The switch on the other mixers turns the PP on and off; with the 502 it's always on.


I read in the manual some warning to not connect mic while is phantom power is on...
As with 502 is always on / there is no switch to turn it off/on , is that "healthy" for the mic (ecm 8000) ?

As I know lot of people uses B 502 / ecm 8000 but I'm still a bit confused with this combo...


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Don’t know why the manual would say that, because people plug-in and un-plug mics all the time in a PA system. But if you’re worried about it, just plug in the mic before you turn on the 502.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

